# Warning*** cannabisseeds.com***Beware



## mikeybtoken (Oct 4, 2009)

I am apart of a group of medical patients where several (at least six so far) have all been scammed by a company called *cannabisseeds.com* This company some how got it's name put onto a list of reputable seed companies given to new medical marijuana patients earlier this spring. These are all very ill people that they have targeted.
The stories are all the same or very simular, once they get you money you will either never here from them again or you will never get your seeds. Do not let your self be fooled by their great deals, or by the people that work for them that give great reviews or bash those that give these same types of bad reviews.
If they will screw over a group of dying cancer patients then I'm sure they will have no problems screwing you. Not to mention that I'm sure that they are not the only ones. Don't be next!


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

I hve bought seeds from there...I got my seeds in about 14 days...I don't know how good the beans are because I hve not grown them out yet but they did deliver what they said they wld....


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm really glade to hear that someone got their seeds. I had forgotten all about mine. Until the other day at a meeting where this guy asks if it should take more than 7-8 weeks to get seeds. We all laughed and asked him where he ordered his seeds from, cannabisseeds.com, he says, you too, another patients says. I was the fourth person in this meeting alone that had been burned by them. It ended up that there have been at least six of us since May. The thing that really pissed me off is that some of these people are very sick people. No joke!
Maybe they send every other order, maybe they used to be legit, maybe they got busted, heck maybe they are back ordered waiting for the next batch of seeds to grow, I don't know. What I do no is that I did some poking around the web and saw way too many of these same stories to continue giving them the benifit of the doubt, look for yourself!!!  
I felt that I just had to warn the next group of new medical marijuana patients that this company may target them with 70% off, bend over, grease your *** sales, that never come through (for most people)  
Hell maybe the guy will get out of jail, get a bag of crank, read this, finnish his grows and send us all the best seeds we've ever seen in a few more  months. If that happens I will surely let you know. Personally I think that I will just take my chances elsewhere and I would highly recomend that everybody else do the same!
All that being said.... I'm REALLY glade to hear that you got your seeds, they look great by the way!!!
They sure don't look like bag seeds from the pics, it sure looks to me like you lucked out!!! 

Peace!!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 14, 2009)

So I just talked a friend that said that the guy that I was referring to (above)at our meeting a couple of weeks ago FINNALLY GOT HIS SEEDS! 60 SUM DAYS AFTER HE ORDERED THEM! 
According to my friend there is another peron that got seeds from them but he was not sure if they were one of the six that I reffered to above.
The really cool part is that the cancer patient that got his seeds now has more clones, seeds and medication than he needs from all the gifts from the rest of the group. 
I'll be at four months on the 16th maybe there is still hope but I'm not going to count on it. 
I will certainly keep posting any details that I am aware of reguarding the others.

Peace! 
Mike


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 2, 2009)

I ordered DP from them and they arrived in 8 days. No problems. That's too bad about the delay for you, maybe they had to wait for a new batch to fully ripen or ?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 8, 2009)

Still no seeds for me and several others as of yet but another person from our group said that got seeds from them back in June although they were not happy with germ rates(about 40%) they seemed to be happy with the final product. If I'm correct I think that we might be close to about 50% that have recieved seeds from them, that's alot better than none. I think that we might be up to about 8-9 people from our group, or associated with, that have ordered seeds from them. 
I think that I will stick with AMS until I start seeking a source for some good autos.
Just currious OldSchool when did you order your seeds and how did they turn out?
Thanks Mike


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow they have a "to good to be true" sale going on this week only. hmmmm


----------



## stonegatherer (Nov 14, 2009)

Results of my order from CannabisSeeds.com:

30% of the seeds were crushed.

Of the remaining seeds I had a 7% germination rate.

I emailed the billing email and received no reply.
I emailed the info email from the website and have gotten no reply.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow and here I was going to order some seeds from them,  that is a Great Deal 12 seeds for 20 bucks of any strains.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 16, 2009)

What funny is I went to Ebay and put in search playing around ( Marijuana seeds ) and at bottom of ebay page, "Sponsored Links" there behold  links removed

Must be a trusted site if Ebay has them on there's site..?


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 16, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Still no seeds for me and several others as of yet but another person from our group said that got seeds from them back in June although they were not happy with germ rates(about 40%) they seemed to be happy with the final product. If I'm correct I think that we might be close to about 50% that have recieved seeds from them, that's alot better than none. I think that we might be up to about 8-9 people from our group, or associated with, that have ordered seeds from them.
> I think that I will stick with AMS until I start seeking a source for some good autos.
> Just currious OldSchool when did you order your seeds and how did they turn out?
> Thanks Mike


 
Hey Mike,

I ordered my DP's about a month ago, maybe six weeks, and it took just over a week to receive my beans. I haven't planted any yet, still flowering out my indica/sativa mix of unknown breeding for two more weeks or so.
Then we'll see if they are viable and decent. I'll keep you posted.

Yeah, 'ONE WEEK ONLY', 'till the end of whatever week it is. They got me.
I see the 'SALE' is going on EVERY week since buying mine!

Oh, and my seeds arrived in a plastic baggie, wrapped in paper, uncrushed and looking in pretty good shape for the travel distance involved. 12 seeds for $20. Three to four of them are a little on the 'whiteish' side of coloration for my taste, the others are nicely marbled and crowned.
We shall see in a few weeks what the 'whitish' seeds have to say for themselves...


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Nov 23, 2009)

Also beware, my wife's sister ordered from the Netherlands and she had the feds at her door confiscating her seeds. But she did not get arrested because she was a card holder. Watch out from ordering from the Netherlands. I even found out recently that some of these places (in the Netherlands) are working in hand with the DEA!!:shocked:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 23, 2009)

Growrilla Grower said:
			
		

> I even found out recently that some of these places (in the Netherlands) are working in hand with the DEA!!



i'm curious as to what source this is from?


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Nov 24, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i'm curious as to what source this is from?



It came from a source in the seed world. But it does not shock me when i see what happened to my sister in-law. Also note that it happened *AFTER* President Obama announced that the feds wern't going to interfere with the medical marijuana laws as long as individuals were following state laws regarding such. But an attorney friend said it takes time for changes to trickle down in to the various agencies.  So, you can smoke and grow, but you can't get seeds... Isn't that a catch 22???:watchplant:

I was advised not to get them from the Netherlands. I wont say exactly where to get them on here as I am sure the feds monitor this web site and all site like this, and to do so would bring heat down for those who are selling them, and those who can get them still.

Just because I'm paranoid that doesn't mean they are not after me....


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Nov 24, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Sounds fishy to me, Feds dont care if your a medical user or not, marijuana is federally illegal in the whole country. I'm a card holder and in the fine print it says this isnt a federally recognized prescription.. Also I had a seed order confiscated, no one showed up at my door, they sent me a letter saying my package was confiscated and gave me contact info in case I wanted to dispute it...



She is an honest person. Not everyone has the same experience. You are in So Cal?? WE are in Red Neck *EDIT* Oregon. What I posted was a courtesy for peoples knowledge and awareness. I didn't post it to be discredited and be suspected...



> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.*
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 27, 2009)

Quick Update

Still no seeds for at least half of the people that I have knowledge of. A few did finnally end up getting their seeds but at least the two that I know of are not at all happy with them. They said that they were crappy seeds with very poor germ rates? 
This could be attributed to stoned new growers like myself not knowing how to germ seeds, but I doubt it. It's not really rocket sience. 
Anyway not sure about any of the other stuff, I just know that I will stay away from this place and will seek other sources for my seeds. I will continue to advise other growers to do the same. 
This being said I have seen a couple of grow journals here at MP where some got their seeds, grew the seeds and seemed to be happy with their outcome. 
In all fairness it is very possible to consider that our seeds were confiscated? But like others have stated here they won't answer any emails so who knows.
I do know this I just ordered some seeds from Nirvana and I have gotten three emails from them confirming every step of the transaction. Very proffessional.

Time for a turky sandwich and bong load!!!

Peace!!!
Good luck and Happy Holidays...... Go Ducks!!!
MBT


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 12, 2009)

Growrilla Grower said:
			
		

> Also beware, my wife's sister ordered from the Netherlands and she had the feds at her door confiscating her seeds. But she did not get arrested because she was a card holder. Watch out from ordering from the Netherlands. I even found out recently that some of these places (in the Netherlands) are working in hand with the DEA!!:shocked:



:yeahthat:

Best to find an official distributor in another country and order from any place other than Holland.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

Growrilla Grower said:
			
		

> Also beware, my wife's sister ordered from the Netherlands and she had the feds at her door confiscating her seeds. But she did not get arrested because she was a card holder. Watch out from ordering from the Netherlands. I even found out recently that some of these places (in the Netherlands) are working in hand with the DEA!!:shocked:



I too am calling :**:.  There is just far too much wrong with this story to believe that it is true.  Either there is more than meets the eye or it is a bogus story (my guess).  Also, why in the world would seed companies in the Netherlands be working with the DEA?  That is just preposterous--they make millions and millions of dollars whipping seeds to the US.


----------

